# aussie carpenter looking for work



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

hey 
i am moving to canada calgary in october and i was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me in getting a job over there as a carpenter, i wont have my power tools, i will get my hand tools shipped over and i will be buying a car.


----------

